# Been doing some more learning



## Vince_O (Jan 5, 2013)

Well I try to learn something on this lathe, right or wrong, every time I use it. I have a friend that rebuilds test equipment, dial indcators, hight stands ect. He has been teaching me how to read the guages and do some set up work. 

Ive been having some problems with my feed towards the head stock getting to a certian point and stopping. He told me to pull everything apart and clean it. So I did, wasnt sure what I was in for. He also looked at my bed ways and found that in a bout a 3 inch long area theres so wear. Hes going to bring some equipment over and measure the differasnce for me. He also agreed that I need to go to the class in Ga to learn how to scrape them. But first he gave me a name of a guy that rebuilds machines right here in my back yard! So I took off to his shop and talked with him a bit. Hes an old guy that used to rebuild machines for all the textile mills in the area. Then he turned me on to a small shop in town, NEVER knew it was there and Ive lived here 14 yrs, and he gave me some pointers on what to do about the feed, clean it mostly first. 

In the first pic, where the screw driver is pointing, are these whats called the jibbs? 

2nd pic, I didnt know there was something to adjust the lever for the half nut. I turned it about 1/2 turn, much nicer now. 

In the third, how would I tell if the nut is worn?


----------



## Vince_O (Jan 5, 2013)

Heres some clutch disks I did. My buddy helped me get the disk set in the chuck, I see now why a 4 jaw is more persise, and it turned out well. 

I tried to pull the chuck off to clean it, couldnt get it off so I left it for another time. Thanks to this forum, Im going to have alot of fun with this!


----------



## 12bolts (Jan 5, 2013)

Vince,
#1 Yes
#2 I doubt its an adjustment screw. More likely a retaining screw that needs cleaning, maybe you just freed up some crud when you moved it? However I am not familiar with your lathe so it could very well be the screw that holds the whole shebang together :lmao:
#3 It looks worn to me. But as screwcutting generally only takes place in one direction, whilst the wear can be bad it will have little effect on what you are doing.
In pic 1 of your 2nd post, how does that measurement compare to other areas of the ways?
Pics 3&4, is there a motor hiding under that box?
A pic of the lathe name, or some model info would help

Cheers Phil


----------



## Vince_O (Jan 5, 2013)

Phil, Thank you 

Its a 6 in atlas. The bed measures perfect as far as the pic goes. The wear is on the top where everything slides. 

The postal box is covering the motor, for now. Somone here mentioned the oil and chips may get in it. I have run it with out the cover and some stuff gets on the motor. I am hunting a piece of sheet metal to form a shield over it .


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 5, 2013)

Vince,

Your machine is looking good!

Phil,

I don't recall whether Vince found and quoted the model number in his early posts or not, but it's an Atlas 6" Mk2, either Model 3950 or 10100.

Robert D.


----------



## Vince_O (Jan 5, 2013)

Robert, thanks

Im still trying to find a "reasonable" priced tailstock ram. Someone said I could make one, but I belive that would be over my head right now. Plus not having the change gears I couldnt thread it.


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Vince
  Lathe looks good and it looks like you're doing nice work on that clutch plate. Sent a PM too

  Jeff


----------



## Vince_O (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok Robert, just won a 6in tail stock, cheap enough let hope it will cross over for the ram! If not, I have an expensive paper weight :rofl:


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 5, 2013)

OK.  I didn't know that you were bidding on it (because of eBay's paranoia) but saw oneearlier this week.  I kept hoping that another ram alone would turn up but nothing but 10"/12" since you started looking.  eBay apparently has a 48 hour delay before you can see sold items so I'll just say I hope you didn't have to pay TOO much for it.    At least now you'll be able to drill centers and turn longer pieces on the machine.

While you have both tailstocks apart, check and let me know what the difference is between the two ram screws.

Robert


----------



## Vince_O (Jan 6, 2013)

Will do. Im scheduled to go back out arund thursday, and Im going to try and stay out for about 6 weeks till I start my new job, so it will come while Im gone. So it may be a while before I get you the info. 

Yes theres a few for the 10/12 lathes. I may get a new half nut and put it on to try out the feed, if its any better.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 6, 2013)

OK.  No rush.

Robert D.


----------



## Vince_O (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok Robert hot of the truck!!!!!!!!!!! Im so happy :ups:


Looks like the tail stock from the 618 will work fine in the 101. The ram fits perfect as you stated. Now I dont know how to turn a moris taper but I mad the piece fit in the ram just to see if the hight between the tailstocks were the same. Look like they will be dead on. 

So how would I know what moris taper is in the 618 tailstock ram> I cant measure down into the ram real far but the ID right at the leading edge is like .480

Once again for the help on this, and I now have an extra usable paper weight! :rofl:


----------



## Vince_O (Jan 11, 2013)

The reason for the mT question, cause I forgot to type, is I wanna get a drill chuck and a dead center to put in it. I have a MT 2 live center now, thought Id just put it on epay for what i bought it for to recoop my money.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 11, 2013)

Vince,

Glad to hear that you finally have the tailstock fixed.

First, keep the 2MT dead center.  It fits the headstock spindle taper.  There aren't a lot of uses for it but one is measuring runout or straightness of a round bar, or of any round part that can be held between centers (small crankshafts, for example).  Another use, which requires a face plate, lathe dog and piece of steel 8 or 10" long, is to make a test bar (and later to mount the test bar for use) to use to set the tailstock offset or backset and check its height.

The 618 and 6" Mk2 tailstock ram has a #1 Morse taper bore.  Right now there are more than a dozen #1 Morse taper dead centers on eBay, most around $10 and most imports.  If you decide to buy an import instead of US, I can recommend one made by CTC Tools in Hong Kong.  I haven't actually bought a dead center from them but have bought full sets of 2MT and 3MT collets and all are excellent.  There are a lot of #1 Morse taper live centers listed as well.  Again most import.

Robert D.


----------



## Vince_O (Jan 12, 2013)

Robert

Crankshaft?????????? Now you got me thinking. I didnt know I could put something like that in a lathe. I have so much to learn. Ill take the screws out to day and post you some pics to see if theres a differance. Ive got my eye on the starter set from little machine shop for my lathe so once I get back out on the road making some money Im going to get it. I cant remember if it was you or someone else that posted the link for me some time back. 

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3514


----------



## Richard King (Jan 12, 2013)

Most 1/2 nuts have an adjustment that lets you close it tighter.  Many times it is just a set screw drilled and tapped on on 1/2 to limit how close they get to each other.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 12, 2013)

Of course when I mentioned crank shaft, I was thinking of something out of a small engine or model engine.    Although I did once polish a Land Rover 2.25L camshaft in my 12X36.

Robert D.


----------



## Vince_O (Jan 12, 2013)

Richard

I think thats what I turned when I took everything off and cleaned the half nut. 

Robert

I cant find any differance in the 2 screws except the MK2 the little stop thinggy is like two threads further up. Everything else looks the same. 

Now when you say small eng you mean like a lawn mower eng or a RC eng?


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 12, 2013)

Strange that the two screws would have different part numbers.  Unless that two threads is critical.

Anything from a small lawnmower engine down to a model airplane engine.

Robert D.


----------



## Vince_O (Jan 25, 2013)

Well I got my live center, drill chuck and the center bits, what ever they are called, and man what a differance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks guys again for the help, now I need the half nut and Ill be making parts to go to the moon! 

yea right!!!!!!!:lmao:

Oh and Robert Im headed to Texas if I get to Houston Im looking you up.


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Jan 25, 2013)

Vince_O said:


> Well I got my live center, drill chuck and the center bits, what ever they are called, and man what a differance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks guys again for the help, now I need the half nut and Ill be making parts to go to the moon!
> 
> ...



 Congrats on some more tooling Vince :ups:

 Amazing how the correct tool makes the job easier.

  Jeff


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 26, 2013)

Vince,

OK.  Thanks for the warning. ) 

Robert D.


----------



## Vince_O (Mar 20, 2013)

Got my new half nut today, Ill post if it helps in a few days.


----------



## Vince_O (Mar 26, 2013)

Replaced the half nut this weekend and everything runs real nice and smoot now. 

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------

